# C31-700 mini client randomly won't turn on properly



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2007)

I seem to have a rather annoying issue with my Genie mini bedroom client. At random, it won't turn on properly. As in, it powers on and the power+network lights come on, but I can't get a picture on the TV. Just "no signal" from the TV itself. The client responds to exactly one remote button press (the DirecTV logo flashes briefly) then after that it's completely locked up.

When I hit the red button to reset it, it will come on, go through all the setup and initialization checks on screen, then eventually go back its locked up, non-functioning state.

The only way to fix it that I've found so far is to go to the master Genie box and give it a red button reboot. The main box functions as it normally does, but says there are no remote clients. It won't find any clients when I try to update the settings.

It sounds like the client box is defective but the fix is on the server side. Has any one else come across this, and is there a simpler fix than resetting everything? The RBR is not really an option if something is recording on the server, so it means there may be several hours of waiting before I can watch stuff on the client again. It's very annoying and naturally only seems to happen when I REALLY need to watch something else in the bedroom while the other box is in use_!_

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bill Milford (Dec 17, 2006)

I have the exact same problem. Running current national release.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Have you tried using the TV remote and change the Input / Source and go back to where it is supposed to be and force a new HDMI Handshake ?


----------



## DB Stalker (Aug 22, 2013)

If its a handshake issue then you might be able to resolve it with a firmware update to your TV.
Otherwise, switching to component cable is your other option.
That is, of course if it IS a handshake issue.


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2007)

Have you tried using the TV remote and change the Input / Source and go back to where it is supposed to be and force a new HDMI Handshake ?


Yes, it didn't make any difference. 

Sent from my Droid DNA via the DBSTalk app.


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2007)

DB Stalker said:


> If its a handshake issue then you might be able to resolve it with a firmware update to your TV.
> Otherwise, switching to component cable is your other option.
> That is, of course if it IS a handshake issue.


Does the Genie mini support component? I only got an adapter cable that came with composite connections. Stereo l/r and the yellow video cable.

Sent from my Droid DNA via the DBSTalk app.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Tom Servo said:


> Does the Genie mini support component? I only got an adapter cable that came with composite connections. Stereo l/r and the yellow video cable. Sent from my Droid DNA via the DBSTalk app.


http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=h2510pin&d=directv-h2510pin-10-pin-to-component-dongle-for-directv-h25-and-genie-mini-clients-(h2510pin)


----------



## Bill Milford (Dec 17, 2006)

If if remove power from the client, it wil start up and display -- eventually stopping and saying it cannot find a server. It will never find the server until the HR34 is restarted. after that it works fine for a while. This happens on both C31 clients I have.


----------



## DB Stalker (Aug 22, 2013)

If if remove power from the client, it wil start up and display -- eventually stopping and saying it cannot find a server. It will never find the server until the HR34 is restarted. after that it works fine for a while. This happens on both C31 clients I have.

That doesn't sound like a handshake issue. Check the barrels on your wall plates and make sure they're orange or blue. The clear barrels that come on most cheap wall plates have a tendency to inhibit communication between server and clients.

#)


----------

